# RS Meter over 4K~5K - useless?



## cyberbri (Apr 27, 2006)

I have noticed some strange results when doing full frequency sweeps, as have others, when using the RS meters.

Everyone says the meter is "useless" over about 4K~5KHz. 

However, are the results always "useless" in the same way? What I mean is, is the behavior predictable and repeatable across all/most meters? If so, couldn't a calibration file be made to compensate for the behavior? Or is the response too random?


Ie., I noticed a rise in the 5K~10K range, with it dropping above 10K in REW. Another person's was flat through that range and started trailing after 10K. Maybe my Ascend 340SEs and room treatments are flat(ter), and the other person has a dip in the treble range?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> However, are the results always "useless" in the same way?


No, and I'm under the impression that there is a disparity among the meters at high frequencies and so can't be relied upon. The low frequency response seems to be fairly consistent among like meters. (well it was until we found that the new ones act like the old ones for the early serial numbers)..... :mooooh: 

brucek


----------

